# IUI or IVF ? Advice please !



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

DH has a zero sperm count. Therefore it has been suggested that we use donor sperm which we are finally coming to terms with. The clinic suggested IUI but I am unclear whether I should ask for test (lap/dye is it called ?) to ensure that I am OK first ?? 

I did have the internal scan thing that was OK. This surprised me as I thought I had poly cystic ovaries as I have a few more hairs than normal. 

So basically how do I know if I need IUI or IVF ?? 

Thanks all in anticipation.


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi,

Dont know if i can help as im not a nurse... But ....

I had scan & everything showed fine, they then gave me the dye in my tubes and then we were put in for IVF due to low sperm count ...

If you have had your scan and that is fine  , they may do the dye test is your tubes - you would have to consult your doctor about this as i would have thought they would do the tests on the woman too as it seems so silly not too ...  

Then if your dh has a 0 sperm count and your going for donor, i would guess as long as everything is ok with yourself they would go for IUI as it is less evasive than ivf and if tests shows everything is fine with you, your tubes, overies, ovulation etc then there would be no reason to suggest you would need ivf first - it would be worth trying the donor sperm with IUI ... 

I hope this as helped, and   with your treatment which ever route you go down...

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

My DP was diagnosed with complete azoospermia.  We were given the choice of IUI or IVF both using donor sperm.  We decided to go for IUI first as it was cheaper and also as sweetcheeks says less invasive than IVF.  I had no tests done whatsoever on myself only the internal scan which showed nothing to be concerned about, so we took the chance that erything with me was fine and as it happened I was ok and got 2 BFP's both using donor sperm with IUI.  The decision is entirely up to you, I am sure that if you really wanted a lap/dye test then your clinic could arrange it for you.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.
Emma
x x x x


----------



## Ju2006 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi, 

We are in the same boat as you, my DP was diagnosed with complete azoospermia in December 05.  Our clinic (Bourn Hall) suggested that as I was ok (had bloods taken & tested, also had Hysterosalpingogram done to test if all is well with my tubes) we should proceed with (if needed) 4 attempts at DIUI.  We thought this would be best as it was cheaper to do IUI - we weren't in a position to agrue with the clinic !!!!!.  We had a BFN on our 1st attempt back in April 06 - completely devestated as my sister announced 4 days before my P test that she was expecting   .  Had another stab at it last month but we were advised to abandon the cycle as my follies decided that they were going to decrease in size instaed of growing.......bloody things !  There has now been talk for us to move over to DIVF.  I am happy about this as our chances are higher but on the other hand it is alot more money and it will mean that we have to wait for a few months before going ahead. 

I would suggest that you talk it over with the clinic or docs to see what they suggest.  I would also ask them what tests you need as you want to have the best possible chance of it working.  I am sure they will suggest HSG - it is pain free and just like having a smear - be prepared to lose all dignity !!!! 

Wishing you all the best for your treatment.

Ju


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Our NHS PCT insisted on a lap & dye before proceeding with iui, which does make sense.

IUI has a lower success rate than ivf but is much cheaper & less invasive & you can have repeated goes "back to back", where as with ivf many clinics insist on 3 natural periods between cycles.

From my experience 3 months between cycles is quite optimistic from a psychological point of view; I found the BFNs with ivf MUCH harder to cope with than from the iuis - probably cos I was stuffed full of hormones!

Personally I'd give iui a couple of goes - they can help the clinic to understand more about your individual cycle - my private clinic recommended 2 unmedicated ones before we tried ivf.

Good luck!
Jess xxx


----------

